# post mastoidectomy



## KDGBNG (Jul 23, 2012)

I am new to ENT coding. 
The doctor has patients he see's on a routine basis that have had mastoidectomy. everything I read on this procedure states the bowl needs cleaning on a regular basis. What I cannot find is a diagnosis code for this! There are no complications, there is generally only ear wax - which I don't think is an acceptable dx code for the procedure, AND the procedure was before we did his billing, so I don't know WHY it was done in the first place. I like aftercare following surgery to a sense organ (V58.71) but this says to use in conjunction with another aftercare code. 
I desperately need help... I can find NOTHING. Anyone????????


----------

